# EOD down



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

EOD soldier dies. A pair of 61 mil. shells tied together, IED blows on 2nd trip to disarm. Drone take out to suspicious dudes!! As Danielle says....Roasted and toasted their asses.............she will be here the 21st if all goes right.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Dang! Prayers for their families.

Those EOD guys are very smart, but about 1/2 a bubble off level. I knew a few in college, they worked and partied hard.


----------

